# Manhattan Apartment Available for Short Term Sublet



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

My mother is looking for someone to rent her apartment in lower Manhattan while she is traveling in Europe this summer.

The apartment will be available from June 1, 2012 until October 15, 2012 (4.5 months)

She's willing to rent for 2 months or the entire time.

This can be a really great way to spend the summer in NYC, or for someone to relocate to NYC with a temporary place while looking for a permanent apartment.

If you, or someone you know, is interested, please send a PM. I will reply with all the details and pics of the apartment.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Giving this a bump to see if there's any more interest; Mom's looking to cut a deal for sublet of 3 months or more...


----------

